# MEU malt Australia



## Bribie G (25/3/13)

Just bought 25K of MEU Ale Malt from Marks Home Brew, to do the sorts of brews I would normally use JW or BB - I'm assured it's a very good malt but can't seem to find much info on the Web about the company.
Anyone know where the maltings are, specs for the grain etc?

Seems like a good base malt but it would be good to have specs to put into BrewMate.


----------



## Florian (25/3/13)

Bribie, have you asked Mark? You'd think he would be able to provide you with the specs you want, like retailers usually are.


----------



## Rurik (25/3/13)

I don't have the specs but it is very good malt.


----------



## wessmith (25/3/13)

The company used to be known as IMC but was taken over internationally by the Malt Europ group. Their maltings is in Geelong north almost alongside the main BB maltings. Mark should be able to give you the specs.

Wes


----------

